# party boat black seabass fishing?



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone know of any of these going out of virginia beach?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishaholic said:


> Anyone know of any of these going out of virginia beach?


The VA Beach Fishing Center has a large
PB that goes out on Saturdays and 
the Jil Carrie Charter Boat does make-up
trips for seabass, tile, and grouper/wreckfish.
(whatever they call them) Both places
have web sites.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

*feb 10 report rudee headboat*

copy from virginia beach fishing center

FISHING WAS EXCELLENT! 12 CITATIONS!! LOTS OF SEA BASS, PRATICALLY EVERYONE HAD THEIR LIMIT!! SEA BASS RANGING FROM 3 - 6 1/2 LBS. ALSO WE HAD A GOOD CATCH OF BLUE FISH. WE WILL BE RUNNING TRIPS EVERY SATURDAY UNTIL APRIL.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

head boats out of rudee inlet here is some video on the last trip i did in jan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JjuxXHQLVg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYJYt-Rpuoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdHlhYTbLLo


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

There all great captains you can't go wrong with any of them !!!!!!


----------

